# Las Vegas area



## magic (Jan 10, 2006)

We are going to Vegas in Feb   and want any info about places to eat on the strip   Are there any places to buy food ?  Any other advice would be good.  Any specific shows?  Thanks  Lesley


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 10, 2006)

Places to buy food?  Like a supermarket?  Without a car, the best you will do is the (small) grocery section of Walgreens or CVS, or the little store on Audrie off Flamingo, which is very expensive.

If you are staying at a timeshare with a shuttle, most of them do a daily grocery store run.

Fern


----------



## magic (Jan 11, 2006)

We met you Fern at Mazatlan.  Any info on the area?  This is our first time.  We will stay at Treasure Is.  Any liquor stores nearby or places to buy small grocery items?  Thanks Lesley


----------



## CathyD (Jan 14, 2006)

Places to Eat -- don't discount any of the buffets. We've eaten at the Bellagio, Mandalay Bay, Cesar's Palace, Sahara, and several on Fremont St downtown. Most buffets have specials -- do some research on the web and seek out the seafood nights if you like lobster and crab. Can't remember exactly where it is, but a local restaurant called Hash House is great - huge portions and delicious food.

For shows - if you haven't seen O at the Bellagio it is definitely worth the money. A show that is a throwback to the early 70s Vegas scene is the Legends impersonator show at the Imperial. The theater is the old style - long tables near the stage and booths that sit 8 in the back. The music acts are suprisingly good. Make sure you go downtown to see the light show at least once on Fremont Street.


----------

